# Nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

What is a good small boat spread to troll at the nipple for wahoo bill fish and mahi have caught mahi out there but nothing else wondering if I had the wrong lures


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Tell us what lures you had out and how your spread was configured. Also tell us how many rods in your spread and if you have outriggers.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I didn't. Have outriggers but in the process of getting them Jess four rods 2 with islanders 2 with teaser with lure on the end one was a bird teaser


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

MissKristy said:


> I didn't. Have outriggers but in the process of getting them Jess four rods 2 with islanders 2 with teaser with lure on the end one was a bird teaser


Sounds good. have one that is black and red and one that is blue and white and one that is blue and pink...then your teaser. ballyhoo is a must!!! I will snap a pic after work today for ya


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Gamefish27 said:


> Sounds good. have one that is black and red and one that is blue and white and one that is blue and pink...then your teaser. ballyhoo is a must!!! I will snap a pic after work today for ya


Are you saying to gave all of these colors in islanders? If so do you guys have any preference on what style head you like to use?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> any preference on what style head you like to use?


I use a bunch of different colors to start with all differing heads. Chuggers, jets and bullet heads. If one gets bit more i will switch the others to heads like the one getting bit. 

Seems the one that alwasy gets slammed by Dorado is the small green and blue chugger with a dink ballyhoo on it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Head Kned said:


> I use a bunch of different colors to start with all differing heads. Chuggers, jets and bullet heads. If one gets bit more i will switch the others to heads like the one getting bit.
> 
> Seems the one that alwasy gets slammed by Dorado is the small green and blue chugger with a dink ballyhoo on it.


Thanks. Finally broke my outriggers out if the packaging after not using them all last year. Cant wait to do some more trolling this year.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I fish out of a 24' and usually pull a 5 or 7 line spread, just depends. 

I usually pull something like the following,

1. Blue and white illander with ballyhoo (long rigger)
2. Black and purple illander with ballyhoo (other long rigger)
3. cedar plug or something similar (fly line)
4. Flat lines usually have larger marlin lures on them without ballyhoo although sometimes I will switch it out for a diving plug.
5. Short riggers are usually variations of the above. 

For teaser, usually two daisy chains and sometimes a bowling pin chain tied of the cleat. 

Kinda like the other guys said though, I will switch it out and pull naked ballyhoo sometimes, I will sometimes pull some different larger black bart's or something. It all kinda just depends on how things are going but usually start out with something like that.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Always change it up. remember Nothing is going to be goto all the time! here is a simple spread that has worked for me over the last two weeks. I do pull a teaser or bigger chugger in the spread as well and ballyhoo on at least 3 of them ... Something I have learned is to pull the darker colors on the shorts at it shows better in the propwash:thumbsup:


----------

